

The most important revenue number you present in a business plan - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/blog/40-blog/68-the-most-important-revenue-number-you-present-in-a-business-plan.html

======
jslogan
The companies who best answer the questions in this post aren't guaranteed to
be successful, but the disproportionate number of companies who answer the
questions in detail are.

